# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  χμμ..ξεσπασμα απλα..

## Νεραιδα

Εχω γράψει αρκετές φορές 
αυτο το καιρό το ξέρω..
απλά εδω επειδη με νιώθετε περισσότερο
απο τον καθενα...απλα
θα ήθελα να εκφράσω τη θλίψη μου...
Ειμαι μια νέα κοπέλα και φοιτήτρια...
υπάρχουν στιγμες (δυστυχως) που καταριεμαι τις κρίσεις
από τοτε που ήρθαν στη ζωη μου...

Παρότι δεν άφησα ποτε ν τις νιώσω όπως πολλοι
όπως ξέρω...εχω ν πω οτι ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ.. απελπιστηκα καποιες φορες..
εκανα ψυχοθεραπεία κ πραγματικά δούλεψα με τον εαυτο μου και την οικογένεια μου..
παιρνω χαπια 3 χρονια τωρα κοντευω...κι εδω ειναι που σας ειπα
οτ δν τις εχω νιωσει με το που πιεζομαι υπερβολικα με πιανει αγοραφοβια
και τσακ χαπακι...τωρα βασικα τ πηρα επειδη υποτροπιασα 
μετα απο 2 χρονια "θεραπειας"


Σκέφτομαι ν κανω παλι ψυχοθεραπεία..
κ παροτι ξέρω πως δουλευει πλεον το όλο θέμα..
δεν βρισκω ΤΟ λογο να υποτροπιασω...
συν αυτου κ αν κ παιρνω χαπι κ εχω ηρεμησει...
παλεύω με εμμονές αυτη τ φορα...σκτα
κ ερχομαι κ λεω

Θα κοψω κ τ χαπι απ τ χρονου κ φανταζομαι ποσο σκατα θ ειμαι...
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΩΡΑ ειναι ωραιο αυτο ν περασω αυτα τ χρονια της ζωης μ τα πιο τρυφερα ετσι ε???
Βλέπω τοσα παιδια γυρω μ κ λεω ποσο τυχερα ειναι που δεν περνούν τετοια φάση...κι εγω συγχρονως βασανιζομαι...ε ως ΠΟΤΕ??!!


Αυτα:rolleyes:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

παλι ομως δε με διαφωτησες κ τοσο :( μα αφου σου ειπα σου ειπα σου ξαναειπα πες κατι δημοσια η μη.

----------


## Νεραιδα

Και σου ξαναλεω φιλτατε δεν βρισκω κάτι να με ενοχλει..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ετσι οπως πας δε θα το βρει ουτε η νικολουλη κ γω φημιζομαι για τις μαντικες μου ικανοτητες για να λεω εγω οτι δυσκολευομαι φαντασου...

----------


## Νεραιδα

Α στ καλο σ μ κανεις κ γελαω χαχα.. 
πραγματικα ψαχνω μεσα μ αλλα δεν..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κ ενας γνωστος μου με εχει γραψει στο τηλεφωνο του ως 'προεδρο' κ μου ελεγε καλημερα προεδρε χτες χαχαχαχα.. δεν υπαρχω...

----------


## Νεραιδα

Υπαρχεις για να μας δινεις ελπιδα!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο πεστο σε καπιους αλλους που με βλεπουν κ φουντωνουν κ κανουν ντους με κρυο νερο για να ηρεμισουν χαχαχχαχαχαχχα...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΩΡΑ ειναι ωραιο αυτο ν περασω αυτα τ χρονια της ζωης μ τα πιο τρυφερα ετσι ε???


καπιες φορες πρεπει να ζυγιζεις τα πραγματα κ να καταλυγεις στο πιο ειναι το λιγοτερο επιπονο.

πρακτικα μπορεις να ξεπερασεις κατι υπο ενα ορο να μεταβαλεις τον εαυτο σου απο καπιον που μιλα δυσκολα σε καπιον που μιλα συνεχεια 

εγω δημοσια δεν εχω πει την οοοολη την ιστορια της ζωης μου αλλα καπιοι ξερουν παρα πολα για μενα.... ετσι γινετε...

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Νεραιδα να τον ακους τον προεδρο!!! :P

Μην σκας..Και γω εκει που ημουν καλυτερα,παλι ξυπνησα 2 βραδια με ταχυκαρδιες..Αλλα με εχουν αφησει οι εκτακτες συστολες..Οταν τις ειχα δεν παθαινα κρισουλες...οτι να ναι γενικα!!
Για αυτο κανονισα να παω σινεμα αυριο (εκει με ειχε πιασει η πρωτη κριση το 2006) για να παω να δω ταινια 170 λεπτων!!

----------


## Νεραιδα

^ οι ταχυκαρδίες δεν είναι τιποτα βρε...

τεσπα 
αλεξ οπως σ εχω πει πρεπει ν βρω κ αυτο τ κτ π με βασανιζει ομως πρωτα.

----------

